

Fitbit automatically tracks your fitness and sleep - delano
http://www.fitbit.com/

======
delano
There's just been a lot of discussion and interest in Wakemate here. I just
saw this alternative that also claims to track calories and fitness so I
thought I'd post it for those who are interested.

